# First Look: EOS C500 Featuring 4K Output



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 3, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9799"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9799" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9799"></a></div>
<strong>Come see the C500</strong>


If you’re in LA and want some time with the recently announced Canon C500, Canon is having another event to show off the good stuff.<strong>

</strong></p>
<p><strong>First Look: EOS C500, featuring 4K RAW Output

Presented by:</strong> Canon Live Learning

<strong>Program:</strong> Professional Development Seminars & Workshops

<strong>Date:</strong> May 10, 2012

<strong>Time:</strong> 6:00 pm – 8:00 pm, Doors open at 5:30pm

<strong>Fee:</strong> Free of charge. Advanced registration required</p>
<p><strong>Location:

</strong>The Los Angeles Film School

6363 Sunset Blvd, main 4K theater

Los Angeles, California 90028

<strong>Organization:</strong> Canon Live Learning

<strong>Questions:</strong> <a href="mailto:[email protected]" target="_blank">[email protected]</a></p>
<p>To Register Visit <a href="http://usa.canon.com/proworkshops " target="_blank">usa.canon.com/proworkshops</a></p>
<p>Join Canon Live Learning for a first look at the EOS C500, the only Cinema EOS camera offering support for 4K RAW output. Designed for 4K professional production environments, the EOS C500 features Canon’s renowned high-sensitivity and low-noise technologies, including high ISO settings of up to 20,000.</p>
<p>The evening will begin with a 4K screening of Man and Beast, a short film shot with the EOS C500 by Director Dante Ariola, DP Jeff Cronenweth and 2nd Unit DP Peter Simonite. Peter will be on hand to share his behind the scene insights and an operator’s perspective on shooting with the EOS C500.</p>
<p>Man and Beast was processed and colored by postproduction house Fotokem. After the screening, representatives will unfold the post process from beginning to end. The evening will conclude with a Canon representative providing a brief introduction on the EOS C500, followed by an open Q&A.</p>
<p>EOS C500 cameras will be available for demonstration by Canon Professional Market Specialists at this event.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## thien135 (May 3, 2012)

and the product would ship by 2014 ? lol


----------



## elusive1 (May 3, 2012)

thien135 said:


> and the product would ship by 2014 ? lol



Body in 2014. 4K recorder in 2016.


----------



## Ivar (May 6, 2012)

Is it blurred @4K as in the the 5D3 at 1080p?


----------

